# DOHA | Corniche Park Towers | +150m | U/C



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

the tower is designed by Arab Engineering Bureau, which designed too: Doha | Rosewood Doha twin tower- world cup 2022- 170 m | U/C

Commissioned by QIMC, this project includes three towers connected by a central spine tower, which are also joined at the base and planned for hospitality, commercial, and residential use. The outer* façade design is based on the repetition of Titanium Dioxide molecular structure* forming a uniform honey comb pattern to help reduce overall heat gain by the building.

The 4-storey podium connects three towers and is intended for a retail space which perfectly complements the 23-storey high office tower, 29-storey high residential tower and 38-storey high hotel tower.

construction animation





view from the top


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

the orange is the Daafnah district
The purple is the location of the tower


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

nice animation once the project completed


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

1/16





Source :  Ali El Hedek  from 500px


----------

